# Unit flooring transformation



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I really enjoy reading and seeing the pics people put up of the transformations of Garages and Units so I thought I would add one too!

Recently we received our flooring for the unit. This is something I have been wanting to do ever since we moved in. The floor to start with was polished concrete, which is fine but it tends to be multiple shades and didnt really have the "look" I wanted for our detailing bay. We considered painting it or epoxy resin but with both of these IMO you need to do them again every 6 months to a year to keep them fresh, I am hoping these tiles will last a bit longer looking fresh.

So, we opted for commercial tiling from one of our forum sponsors R Tek Manufacturing. http://www.r-tekmanufacturingltd.com/ We got a grey chequered style flooring rather than a black and grey as I felt one colour looked better.

I have a load of pics to go through but to give you an idea of what we started with I am going to add 2 pics the before and then half way through. I will add the rest later tonight once I go through them.

I hope you agree that its certainly looking better just from these two pics!

Before.









After.









Cheers,

John


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good John, are they bonded down or just slotted together?

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

EliteCarCare said:


> Looking good John, are they bonded down or just slotted together?
> 
> Alex


They have a dovetail design and are linked together. They are not bonded down.

You leave a gap round the edge to allow for expansion and contraction.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

looks awesome, how much do they cost? if you dont mind me asking....

this will sound weird but it makes your cabinets stand out more which is cool


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Here are the rest of the pictures.

The Big Ass Pile of Tiles! 







[/url]

First off we layed out the edging strip. 









Then we laid a line up the middle of the unit and across from side to side to make sure we had a good fit for the tiles (and less small cuts and wastage) 









Then we started to fill in the gaps. 



























As well as doing the cuts for the edges. 









So you end up with this. 


















After that it was a case of moving loads of stuff about and laying them all in. 


















And getting rid of the rubbish! 









But the finished article was worth it I think :thumb:
































































Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

gav1513 said:


> looks awesome, how much do they cost? if you dont mind me asking....
> 
> this will sound weird but it makes your cabinets stand out more which is cool


The prices are different depending on styles and colours and how much edging etc. but a 10 meter squared unit at retail costs about £2000ish

Have a word with Ryan from R-Tek Manufacturing (they have a manufactures section on here) He will be able to help you with a price and i think he is going to come up with some deals for the DW Members.

Cheers,

John


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

John unit looks great now :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

The unit looks great with those tiles. My mind was just wandering into my own garage with the same installed  I really do hope that R Tek come up with something for DW members , that would be well worth a look


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

R tek are working on something for DW


----------



## R-TEX (Feb 2, 2012)

Jonny, the unit looks very well! Gald you are please with it.

The group deal will be going up this week.

Ryan


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

That looks awesome mate


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Very impressive. I like it a lot.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you mean £2000 for 10m2 or £2000 for 10m by 10m?

I'd like that in my garage but not if its gonna cost me £5k :doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

vroomtshh said:


> Do you mean £2000 for 10m2 or £2000 for 10m by 10m?
> 
> I'd like that in my garage but not if its gonna cost me £5k :doublesho


100sq meters -


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> 100sq meters -


Phew :lol:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Looks much better John, we've got this but its all in one roll rather than squares. Edging looks nice and neat


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That looks brilliant, would love an area like that! Grey looks very professional i think too. 

P.S that's one shiney Astra Coupe!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice indeed, Our floor is painted but one can always be turned.
food for thought as they say:thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

looking good John.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice that, what about water sitting underneath though? Ive just has a new polyflor garage floor put down with seam welded joints, completely water proof 18ft x 18ft yesterday.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im also up for the flooring if they will do a deal. Price dependant..


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

R-TEX said:


> Jonny, the unit looks very well! Gald you are please with it.
> 
> The group deal will be going up this week.
> 
> Ryan


Cool! Would definitely be interested in this. Any kind of paint is just too much hassle as the area would have to be emptied until dry, so this is ideal.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very smart John ! I'm interested in a new floor too :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnny that looks fantastic , i hope i was not responsible for this expense posting my garage thread, great clean working area


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

good job, did you seal the concrete floor. I'm planning a similar finish but I have a concrete floor that generates a lot of dust. Thanks Mo


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

looks very nice & clean - money well spent I'd say!!!! Will be interested in the GB too!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Group buy now up .


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

So what happens if you put a wet car in the garage and the floor gets soaked, does the water seep through to the concrete or are the tiles completely sealed and the water stays on top?


----------



## mk6golf (Feb 22, 2012)

47p2 said:


> So what happens if you put a wet car in the garage and the floor gets soaked, does the water seep through to the concrete or are the tiles completely sealed and the water stays on top?


I'd like to know this too


----------



## R-TEX (Feb 2, 2012)

mk6golf said:


> I'd like to know this too


Hi guys,

The the joins are not completely water tight, small amounts of standing water are not a problem though, either let it dry off or mop it up after. We have not had any problems with this. If you have large puddles of water, then I would advise the water be mopped up.

In regards to sealing the concrete before, this is not required. Normal concrete Dust will not get through the tile joins, maybe consider sealing before if you have a severe dust problem, but I have not experienced this.

Hope this helps, any more questions, just stick them up.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

R-TEX said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The the joins are not completely water tight, small amounts of standing water are not a problem though, either let it dry off or mop it up after. We have not had any problems with this. If you have large puddles of water, then I would advise the water be mopped up.
> 
> ...


I can back this up had similar flooring for a few years even with lumps of snow melting in the winter never had a problem water evaporates under tiles you get no smell or odour either if water passes through the gaps, the chemicals in the plastic i believe are good at correcting the smell , i'm lead to believe, best thing i ever did to my garage and nothing else will give the instant look that this will give.:thumb:

Ps i'm not R-Tex salesman :thumb:


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks fantastic i must say, i like the fact they don't need to be bonded down as id be much more confident laying them myself that way. R-Tek seem quite local to where i live so will certainly be my choice in the near future


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

John

How have you found the flooring now you've lived with it a couple of weeks? What's the finsih around the edge like with the expansion gap? 

One supplier I've looked at also sells skirting to finish off the edges/wall join.

I'm still on the hunt for my supplier for my garage (home) so any feedback would be really helpful


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Look fantastic mate! If i ever afford my dream garage, this flooring will be a must


----------



## R-TEX (Feb 2, 2012)

Really good video heavenly detail! Looks the job! Very tidy and quick!:thumb:


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a small lip that I have to drive up when going into my garage, how would I overcome this with the edging?


----------



## R-TEX (Feb 2, 2012)

Renney, if you use a permanent contact adhesive to hold the edge ramps in place it should cause you no problems.

I am just about to leave for holidays and will have limited wifi coverage, I will be back on the 3/9/12! I will try my best to answer questions, but cannot promise a quick reply.

Ryan


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

that made such a difference! nice job


----------

